# What is an intact perineum?



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

I gave birth WITHOUT an episiotomy and had one tear that required one stitch.
How will I know if I still have an intact perineum?


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

an intact perinuem is described by birth junkie folks as a vagina/vulva that did not need any repairs or have any real "tears" after birth.

in my eyes, I think it's something that means something to different people. I would say that if your tear required one stitch, chances are most providers that do homebirths wouldn't have even done that one stitch and you can call it intact if you want.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife* 
an intact perinuem is described by birth chances are most providers that do homebirths wouldn't have even done that one stitch and you can call it intact if you want.









sounds good to me!









thanks!


----------

